# Release the prisoners...



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

'An avoidable crisis': Elected officials, advocates call for release of more prisoners during pandemic

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Sure...but only if you start with Kyle Rittenhouse.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Release the prisoners.......

.......50 miles east of Boston.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

It also frees up prison space to lock up everyone who won't wear a mask and violates social gathering guidelines.


----------

